
FILE_ID.DIZ - rocky1138
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FILE_ID.DIZ
======
shiggerino
That article had an interesting 'see also':
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_%28warez%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_%28warez%29)

I had no ideas warez scene was so particular about things, it's impressive.
They could start their own Warez Engineering Task Force and issue RFCs.

------
TerryADavis
The TempleOS filesystem automatically compresses and uncompresses all files
ending in ".Z".

[http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Kernel/Compress.html](http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Kernel/Compress.html)

[http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Linux/TOSZ.CPP](http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Linux/TOSZ.CPP)

Files are compressed individually.

The source code is like a PDF because it has binary graphics.

~~~
chinpokomon
Hi Terry, TempleOS has some really interesting concepts. I'm not sure what it
has to do with this topic though. FILE_ID.DIZ is used for archives and not
single files, and is used to provide metadata for the contents of the archive.

Saving disk space by compressing and decompressing files on the fly by
appending a .Z file extension works, but the compression efficiency for
individual files must be less than if you were using a compressed volume from
the beginning. Compressing each file individually can't take advantage of
common tokens between similar files.

Anyway, thanks for commenting, but I fail to see the correlation and the point
you're trying to make. Again, FILE_ID.DIZ is about providing a standardized
way of finding out about the contents of an archive, (which I suppose could
just have one file, aside from the description file,) and so it isn't really
relevant to how TempleOS compresses individual files.

